# FS: 75Gallon tan with discus and 20 G tank complete setup



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Getting out of the hobby and selling everything:

75G tank with everything includes 4 CAF Discus 4 - 6" $500
20 G complete setup sold

http://onceuponahome.caURL=http://s...a/Mobile Uploads/photo1_zps8fa6fb49.jpg.html]







[/URL]



Included is tank, stand, glass lids, marineland double brite led fixture, AC 110, ehiem heater, sponge filters and air pump. Along with whatever food and extras I have.

Pick up in Maple Ridge


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Would you be willing to part out the discus?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

liquid_krystale said:


> Would you be willing to part out the discus?


Yes. I will pm you a price once I come up with one. Would prefer to sell the fish with the setup though.

Sent by telepathy


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Whaaaaaaaat???


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

dino said:


> Whaaaaaaaat???


Ditto! Best of luck on your sale!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump...,,,


Sent by telepathy


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it up please.


Sent by telepathy


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear that my friend!! I'll miss coming to buy your fish and stuff....LOL I'm considering downsizing myself, with the hike in hydro my bill has gone from 750.00 every two months to over a 1000.00 lol take care I'm sure will run into each other again!!


----------



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi Bob
Wow, that's quite the hydro bill you have! Are all your appliances electric or do some utilize natural gas?
Cheers 
Junior


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

What does the setup come with..


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Mine was $450 last months, and I only have 1 discus tank now. LOL

Your discus look very healthy and nice, I hope they find a good home. 

Just to be clear, for matured discus they should not need that much hydro, mine is high just because I am growing them out with daily water changes.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump. 


Sent by telepathy


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Price reduced to $500 for the 75 gallon setup.


Sent by telepathy


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Will take reasonable offers. No trades. 


Sent by telepathy


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

My hydro for my aquarium shop is 200 a month. Running a whole
System . I'd call hydro and check why so
Much! 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it up


Sent by telepathy


----------

